# The consequences of your actions are never as bad/severe as the action itself



## kanojo_

Hello,

Can someone help me translate the sentece "The consequences of your actions are never as bad/severe as the action itself" into Japanese? I'm lost.

Thank you


----------



## wathavy

Hi, kanojo.

I'd rather ask you what sort of sentence is this for?
It sounds so cynical to me.

Give us some more context so we can help you better.
Thank you.


----------



## kanojo_

Well it is actually a translation of a proverb. The meaning of the proverb is that even if you do something bad (a bad action) the consequences of your action usually aren't as bad as you expected- they're not as bad as your action. The proverb has a positive meaning..


----------



## wathavy

Then the perfect proverb may be,
Anzuru yori umuga yasushi.
あんずる　より　うむが　やすし。
案ずるより生むが易し。
This is one of the proverb which tells people "Doing is so easier than planning to do so."

#Ah my English is so poor.

Maybe someone who is good at Japanese comes after me... I hope.


----------



## kanojo_

Thank you though I would rather need to have a translation of my original sentence because I somehow already managed to literary translate the proverb and now I kind of need to explain it


----------



## wathavy

kanojo_ said:


> "The consequences of your actions are never as bad/severe as the action itself"


Do you mean this?


----------



## kanojo_

Yes, that is kind of an explanation and I need to explain my proverb in Japanese..


----------



## Wishfull

The consequences of your actions are never as bad/severe as the action itself"

悪い行為によってもたらされる結果は、行為自体の悪質さほどには悪くないものである。

悪行はそれ自体の悪質さほどは悪影響をおよぼさないものである。

人のうわさも７５日。

のどもと過ぎればなんとやら。


----------



## Flaminius

Discussion about なんとやら has been moved to a new thread in keeping with the "one thread, one topic" policy.

Please be reminded that this measure is NOT meant to get in the way of your happy discussions but to organise them in a way that benefits future searches.

Mod.Flam


----------



## Flaminius

kanojo_ said:


> Well it is actually a translation of a proverb. The meaning of the proverb is that even if you do something bad (a bad action) the consequences of your action usually aren't as bad as you expected- they're not as bad as your action. The proverb has a positive meaning..


Hi,
What kind of bad action is likely to trigger what kind of (less bad) consequences?  I'd appreciate the original proverb as an illustration.  If I hear "bad" I immediately recall crimes and wrongdoings.  Perhaps you are not telling that a bank robber can usually escape with impunity?


----------

